# supplement feeds for milk production animals



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love my feed! BUT I want to help my very high producing goat Sweet pea once she starts milking. 

Ashley was telling me about cattle cubs and how they really helped her goats. NO ONE I have called so far carries them GRRR

Any suggestions on what to feed for high producing doe to help with her production as well as keeping weight on? 

I just want a supplement really and not to change my feed.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

What about Calf Manna??


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I find that adding a couple tablespoons of veggie/corn/olive oil (whatever you have) to the does grain really seems to help out. It is a very inexpensive and effective way to get some extra calories into the diet without adding a lot of bulk. I start out with a teaspoon or so and work up to 2-3 tablespoons/day as tolerated. Each tablespoon has about 120 calories so that is quite significant.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For my horse to put and keep weight on we use Wheat Germ Oil. They sell it at all TSC's and horse supply stores. You just top dress it over the food. It also makes the coat really shiny.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

im going to call my local feed store and see if they have the cattle cubes - they are MUCH closer then TSC anyway. Will check on the calf manna and wheat germ oil too. 

I always forget to check with them first and they usually carry more stuff that I actually NEED then TSC does! :doh: I just hear "my TSC carries X" so I check with them and when they dont have it I check the other one north of me and then I forget about my little Agway. 

Hopefully tomorrow I have better luck finding things available. 

Im kind of out of funds though till I pick up my last paycheck from supercuts. I just shelled out I dont even want to think about how much for blood testing, goat registrations and show registrations today! Thats what I get for putting it all off till "I had time" it all slams me at once.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My Saanen's breeder uses shredded beet pulp, rolled oats and BOSS, I use Calf Manna, BOSS and a dairy ration. Beet pulp does help, and I'm pretty sure most things with higher protein will do the trick as well. I've got a 20% goat block that seems to have helped, and they've only knocked it about halfway down so far.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I have beat pulp and it does work but doesnt help with the production any either. I want something that will bulk her up and increase her production  asking for the world I know. 

BUT she has quads and triplets and I think this year is quads again and I would like to not have to bottle feed if I can help it


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

I like Calf Manna as a good concentrate. She won't need much of it, it's very high in a good palatable protein, and isn't too expensive. But the oil sounds like a good suggestion too!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Calf manna huh? I might try that too. My nubian/boer cross is loosing condition. But I think I will try the oil first, since I already give her a suppliment.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I am curious what kind of cattle cubes. My TSC carries something called cattle range cubes bit I can't imagine the goats being able to bite through them. Must be something different?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ashley picked me up a bag, I can let you know


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a big fan of beet pulp. Also Pennfield makes a feed called Fibergized. I use it as a dressing for my horses when they need a little extra help. I LOVE the stuff. Also consider hay-stretcher as a dressing.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

My knowledge on beetpulp is it is mainly 'fake fat'. Thats what I learned from another forum, but I could be wrong. I do know that it aids in digestion, because it is fiber. I feed it to my horse, soaked, and she loves it, and looks like she has a hay belly now! 
I did sprinkle some on my saanens feed when I was milking her, she liked it, but didnt use it long enough to see an improvement.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a big supporter of calf manna and mix about 12# into 100# of grain for all my does when they're gestating and in milk.

There's also a grain made by Blue Seal called Sunshine mix that is fantastic for their coats. Just a handful a day will make them super shiny and soft.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So, Calf Manna will help with milk production? I used to feed it to my horses years ago, but none were lactating at the time.


----------

